# recommend a good puppy training book



## janj (May 16, 2012)

hi getting a puppy later in the year,can anyone recommend a good puppy training book to pass time away and make the time go quicker!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, I found this book very helpful (I was a first-time puppy owner):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Perfect...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1338722343&sr=1-1


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree - it is a very good book Covers a lot of stuff.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

It was the one I read too and recommended it to friends who've also found it useful. I felt it offered good ideas but was practical and realistic too.


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

thanks will get that one ordered!


----------

